# Lumbar Disc Displacement and Radiculopathy



## mattamyc (Apr 11, 2011)

I am having trouble with this coding. The op report states the following diagnosis
1. Lumbar Disc Displacement
2. Lumbar Radiculopthy

CPT 722.10 states it includes radiculititis due to displacement and CPT 724.4 excludes 722.0-722.9

It is correct to code ONLY 722.10 since the operative report only gives these 2 conditions and no other cause of the Radiculopathy?


----------



## purplescarf23 (Apr 13, 2011)

I would just code 722.10.  Like you stated it does include the radiculitis.

722.10    Lumbar intervertebral disc without myelopathy  
            Lumbago or sciatica due to displacement of intervertebral disc  
           Neuritis or radiculitis due to displacement or rupture of lumbar intervertebral disc  
           Any condition classifiable to 722.2 of the lumbar or lumbosacral intervertebral disc  

Hope that helps.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------

